# Axle alignment/bent?



## krsmitty (Feb 4, 2014)

Notice several weeks a go that one of the tires on the rear axle of my 5er was wearing unevenly.
After closer look both of the tires are wearing bad. 
According to the axle manual (Dexter) outside wear is caused by an alignment problem. Taking it to a frame & axle shop tomorrow to have them look at.

Axle issue?

Facing the rear of the 5er...

1st picture right hand side tire.
2nd picture left hand side


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 4, 2014)

Ummmh..pics not uploading. Something wrong with site or me?


----------



## LEN (Feb 4, 2014)

How big are the pics? you may need to ruduce there size. Picasa is a free program that you can export to the desk top and reduce at the same time. Deskyop makes them EZ to find and delete later without mesing up the originals.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Len...tried reducing them and still no good. Was seeing an error message and opened a thread for the admin people to look at, but no reply yet.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 6, 2014)

Have not heard anything from forum admins so I guess no pictures.:concern:

Did drop the 5er off at a axle shop yesterday. Should hear something in a few days.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 7, 2014)

Received a call from the repair shop that the 5er is done.

Good/bad news is that they could not find anything wrong to cause the tire wear. Axle's were straight (a little kink, but not bad enough to need straightening). Camber was good, 1/2 positive, where they should be. Brakes were good also.

All they ended up doing was repacking the bearings/new seals and balancing the tires.

Sooooo, what caused the bad tire wear???? Not really sure says the repairman, it could have been the bearings, but they looked ok. Could have been ruts, dips, something on the roads to cause the wear. Ummh, but wear was only on back 2 tires. I would think that it would be on all 4 then. Tire pressure (I check before every trip). Or, just something about the tires.

Guess I will rotate the tires and keep a close eye them and see if the unusual wear continues.


----------



## LEN (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok is the 5vr level while towing? If it is bed high then the rear two will carry more load. Tire pressure, try a little more pressure in the back and see if this helps.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2014)

If the rear two were carying more weight I would think there would be inside wear. maybe the front 2 have the weight causing the rear 2 to ride a little higher which would cause outside wear.  Is it a even wear or cupping?  Like Len said play with pressure may help.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Pictures of the tires.

Facing the rear of the 5er...The 1st picture is the right sides, 2nd picture is the left side.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 9, 2014)

LEN;85126 said:
			
		

> Ok is the 5vr level while towing? If it is bed high then the rear two will carry more load. Tire pressure, try a little more pressure in the back and see if this helps.
> 
> LEN



Everything looks level. I always check the tire pressure before every trip. Keep right 65 lbs.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 9, 2014)

C Nash;85127 said:
			
		

> If the rear two were carying more weight I would think there would be inside wear. maybe the front 2 have the weight causing the rear 2 to ride a little higher which would cause outside wear.  Is it a even wear or cupping?  Like Len said play with pressure may help.



Not carrying anything more than usual. If anything less weight.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2014)

Ken that looks like an axle problem to me.  If anything looks like not enough weight. Tires have to be laied out at top IMO.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 9, 2014)

What I thought also...but axle place says no. Figure they should know what they are talking about...but you never know.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 18, 2014)

Got the RV back home last week and out for a short camping trip this weekend. So far no noticeable problems.

Even thought there was not a noticeable problem to cause the uneven wear...went ahead and had the bearings re-packed, brakes checked, tires rotated and balanced, and both axles straightened. Both axles were out about an 1/8", but service manager says that it was border line ok. Decided to go ahead and get them straightened anyway.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 18, 2014)

Ken, if they were out 1/8 inch I would think that would be enough to cause wear. Hope you got problem solved.


----------

